# super glue?



## ajmatthews1s (Jul 22, 2009)

hey i'm wanting to combine lone on my surf spinner... im thinking about tying the two piece of 60lb braid together then covering the knote with super glue...will that hold together even with fish 200lbs+? any better ideas?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ajmatthews1s (7/23/2009)*hey i'm wanting to combine lone on my surf spinner... im thinking about tying the two piece of 60lb braid together then covering the knote with super glue...will that hold together even with fish 200lbs+? any better ideas?


Use a ...your choice..

uni to uni...albright, reverse albright..and followed by a lock. Watch out what king of supper glue you use, some not good in water. What does the # test of the line have to do with the fish weight. I've caught a 300-400 # fish on 50# braid.


----------



## ajmatthews1s (Jul 22, 2009)

roger that, i was just stating that if somehting pulled the mess out of it, it would stay together...the weight of fish was to help with the imagery of the situation lol


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

The connection between line to line, line to terminal gear and line to hook will (well it should) be your weakest point. Find a knot that you like, also one that has the highest % of holding power.

Probably the best...maybe someone will chime in..

http://www.marinews.com/Bimini-Twist-336.php


----------

